# What is this?



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok so around my property I have the bush like plants with these blue berries on them they stand about 6'-8' tall and have these berries in clusters about eye level. Any one have an idea what they are?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Wild Blueberry?

Looks like a possibility.

John


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

not wild blueberries, tnose are only about a foot of the ground, 2 feet at best.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bangins (Jan 15, 2012)

All wild blueberry plants I've ever seen were about 2 foot max

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

That's kind of what I thought, but wasn't sure.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

From what I can tell from the picture it appears to be a type of dogwood. If you have a close up of the leaves it would be easier to tell. FM


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

I will try and get some better pics up tomorrow. I have just never seen a "shrub" if you will with blue berries like that. I figgured they were not wild blue berries, I pick them all the time at our cabin. these are a good 7' tall the berries are about 5' and up off the ground they are the same color as a wild blue berry but much harder when pressed between my fingers.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Silky Dogwood (AKA Swamp Dogwood)

Info Here.

Steve


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Some sort of vibirnum?

Leaves don't quite look like a dogwood.

Just came from a customers house. She has a few of the ones in question.


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

hitechman is correct. Swamp dogwood.


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry for the delay here are some better pic

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Yup! Definately Silky Dogwood/Swamp Dogwood).

Steve


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

hitechman said:


> Yup! Definately Silky Dogwood/Swamp Dogwood).
> 
> Steve



Agree. Much better pics.


----------

